# YOSEMITE NATIONAL PARK , CALIFORNIA



## pipo2277 (Sep 22, 2005)

Hace mucho tiempo no hacia un thread, estuve de vacaciones por Yosemite National Park en California y aqui traje algunas fotos que quise compartir con Uds.

Despues de manejar casi 5 horas desde el sur de California, puedo decir que valio la pena ver tantos paisajes que hasta hace poco solo los habia visto en almanaques o revistas, esto es realmente impreionante y se lo recomiendo a todos quienes les gusta disfrutar del paisaje natural.

Llegada a Yosemite










Paseando en tren



























TOUR DE LAS SEQUOIAS GIGANTES

Las sequoias son los arboles de mayor volumen y uno de los mas altos del mundo, el color rojiso que denota de sus troncos es muy intenso y para reproducirse necesita que haya pequenos incendios forestales que ayuden a brotar los minerales del suelo, de otra manera moririan.


















Sequoia muerta


















No tienen las raices tan grandes, sin embrago necesitam de mucha agua para poder vivir, se estima que consume 40 litros de agua diarios.


----------



## pipo2277 (Sep 22, 2005)

MAS FOTOS




























A menos de una cuadra de distancia de la ubicacion de las sequioas se encuentra el terreno seco , si notan no hay ninguna sequoia ya que estan se ubican en lugares humedos unicamente.



















LAS CICATRICES DE LOS INCENCIOS
Para favorecer el crecimiento de las sequoias estas necesitan minerales naturales y la unica manera de obtenerlos es a traves de los incendios forestales, muchos piensan que los incendios no favorecen en nada , pero este no es el caso de las sequoias, inclusive si no hay incendios durante la temporada , los encargados de mantener estos arboles tienen que provocar incendios controlables para dejar salir estos minerales que son necesarios para estas sequoias.









Esta es la sequoia pinza. Muchos pensaran como un arbol tan grande puede seguir viviendo a pesar de estar parte quemado o con un tremendo hoyo en el centro del arbol. El centro de las sequoias sirve unicamente como soporte pero esta no afecta la vida de la misma, inclusive hay una que es conocida como el Telescopio porque tiene un hoyo tremendo que va por todo su interior y atraves de este se puede apreciar el cielo.


----------



## pipo2277 (Sep 22, 2005)

las sequoias sulen vivir entre 600 a 800 anos , aqui una foto de una que apenas tiene 5 anos.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Interesante


----------



## Alexei27 (Feb 8, 2010)

Impresionante...


----------



## AQP166 (Jul 15, 2009)

Gracias, excelentes imagenes


----------



## pipo2277 (Sep 22, 2005)

Camino a el valle de Yosemite...









Pasando el puente ....



































































































Tuve la suerte de poder ver un oso, generalmente no son visibles porque los reubican en distancias lejanas de los hoteles y vistas de turistas, pero por lo visto a este le atrajo el olor de la comida.


----------



## pipo2277 (Sep 22, 2005)

Mas fotos del valle de Yosemite









Proximamente les mostrare fotos desde la punta de la montana que aparece en esa foto con vista al valle, casi 2500 metros de altura.




























Otra vista de la montana donde proximente pondre fotos


----------



## pipo2277 (Sep 22, 2005)

Mas fotos, este es el paisaje que mas me gusto..


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

Que buen recorrido... gracias por mostrar tus fotos.


----------



## Wild_Swan (Aug 7, 2008)

California es el estado que más me agrada de los Estados Unidos junto con Nueva York y los estados del noreste. 

Sobre Yosemite National Park, pues los paisajes son sencillamente impresionantes, al igual que las secuoyas que, por cierto, aparecen en una película de Hitchcock (Vértigo).


----------



## pipo2277 (Sep 22, 2005)

mas fotos























































Vista desde Glacier point a toda el valle de Yosemite


----------



## pipo2277 (Sep 22, 2005)

las ultimas fotos




























atardecer










despedida










espero y les haya gustado


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

Genial... me gusto mucho el recorrido, el bosque se me hace parecido a uno que esta por mi casa, pero el que nos muestras esta mucho mejor cuidado, saludos!


----------



## Toñito19 (Dec 10, 2009)

Cada una de tus fotos esta para un wallpaper para mi pc jajaja me encanto cada una de tus fotos gracias por compartirlas!


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Muy buenas fotos, impresionantes los paisajes de Yosemite ... ojalá algún día nuestros parques nacionales estén así de cuidados :uh:


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

Increible, menos de 15 comentarios para recorrido tan impresionante. 
Gracias por mostrar tus fotos pipo.
Saludos.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Què feliz se te ve, el lugar y los paisajes estàn muuuy buenos ( esos arbolessss ) . 

Salu2 kay:


----------



## AQP166 (Jul 15, 2009)

muy buenas fotos man, gracias por compartirlas


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Hermoso lugar, y las fotos buenísimas, pipo. Aún no he visitado Yosemite pero definitivamente está en mis planes. California tiene unos paisajes privilegiados sin lugar a duda. 

Saludos también desde Los Ángeles...:cheers:


----------



## sergegrone (Jul 10, 2008)

Lindas fotos. California es un estado muy bello. Tengo que visitarlo sí o sí...me alucino paseando entre el bosque de sequoias y escuchando a Jethro Tull en los audífonos!


----------

